# Glasgow; Scotland with Style



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Glasgow named in "worlds top ten cities"*
Glasgow has, for the second time in three years, been rated as one of the top 10 cities in the world to visit by Lonely Planet.

The city earned its achievement as the "capital of cool" because of its modern architecture, cutting-edge designers, trendy bars and restaurants - and its people. 

The guide's Best in Travel 2009 also highlights the city's shopping, restaurants and festivals. It adds: "Forget about castles, kilts, bagpipes and tartan - you come to Glasgow for the cocktails, cuisine and designer chic (plus the legendary native wit)." 

Lonely Planet praises top designers such as Glasgow School of Art graduate Jonathan Saunders and the Glasgow design duo Timorous Beasties. 

It also says the city is well-known for being a shopping haven, with upmarket malls such as Princes Square and the Italian Centre included in the guide. It also mentions the variety of small shops in the west end which sell vintage clothing, secondhand books and antiques. 

It describes One Devonshire Gardens as a "classic place to stay" and west end restaurant and bar The Ubiquitous Chip as a "classic restaurant". 

The city's "defining experience" is cited as cruising the Clyde by powerboat or paddle steamer and the "most bizarre sight" is the Duke of Wellington statue, which more often than not sports a traffic cone for a hat. 

Tom Hall, Lonely Planet travel editor, said: "The time has come for Lonely Planet to let one of its worst-kept secrets out: Glasgow's got everything. When we put together Best in Travel 2009 we were looking for the best places to go and things to do in the world right now. 

"We're delighted to highlight such a fun, stylish city." 

Tourists in Glasgow yesterday agreed with the travel guide's appraisal. Sandra Villard, 21, a French tourist, said Glasgow is a fun, modern city. "Ashton Lane is great, I have enjoyed the live music there, and the prices are affordable. 

"I thought Buchanan Galleries were great for shopping because of the selection of different designers."

Anne Sofie Brauner, 20, a visitor to Glasgow from Denmark, said: "I like the people here, everyone is really friendly. I t hink the nightlife here is great. 

"I'm amazed at the decent selection of music in the city's bars. It has everything I want out of a city. It seems very modern but there is still a feel of tradition without it being too much." 

Travel magazines such as Conde Nast have long been heralding Glasgow as a world-class place to visit, with the city featuring in its top five UK cities to visit for the past three years. 

Scott Taylor, chief executive of Glasgow City Marketing Bureau, said the latest accolade provided proof that Glasgow was now on the world map as a top tourist destination. 

He said: "We've been delivering the Glasgow: Scotland With Style brand now for four years and it's clearly having an impact on the marketplace. Lonely Planet recognises the city as something quite unique in the UK and it shows just how far Glasgow has come in the past 10 years. 

"There is a huge buzz about Glasgow and an incredible vibe, the cultural beating heart of this city is stronger than most cities worldwide. Glasgow's credentials as a city for a short break have never been stronger - there's no city like it at the moment." 

James Lakie, of VisitScotland, said: "It's great for the city to be credited in a publication with the stature of Lonely Planet. It really gets a positive message out there and it can only be good news for Glasgow to be featured. Scotland for some time has moved away from the perception that we're a nation of ginger-haired bagpipe players. Of course our history is a vital aspect of our tourist offering, but we need to do go above the expectation of visitors and encourage them to return, and offer them something different from other nations."


----------



## GlasgowMan (Jan 11, 2006)

*Glasgow set for Scotland's first six star hotel*
A Dubai-based hotel company has unveiled plans for a "six-star super deluxe" hotel in Glasgow.

Jumeirah Group hopes to open the 26-storey development in the city's Argyle Street in 2011. 

The hotel would have 160 guest rooms and suites and 85 serviced apartments. It would also feature a rooftop cocktail lounge, restaurants and bars. 

The development would be Jumeirah's fifth hotel in Europe and its first in the UK outside London. 

Construction of the hotel, designed by Ian Simpson Architects, would be overseen by Progress Property Developments. 

'New dimension' Glasgow City Council leader Steven Purcell said: "Today's announcement is a resounding vote of confidence in Glasgow and its future ambitions. "This is made all the sweeter by the fact that Jumeirah does not operate anywhere else in the United Kingdom outside London." 

Plans for 'six star' city hotel Simon Calder, the Independent's travel editor, said the new hotel would transform Glasgow's skyline and image. "The fact that the Jumeirah group have chosen to put Glasgow with London, New York and Shanghai as one of the locations for a new hotel speaks volumes for the city.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Yes, I have heard some things about your city. I remeber the first image: I watched it on Discovery Channel. Wonderful!!!!
I'm waiting for some images.


----------



## rossie1977 (Jul 17, 2007)

there is no such thing as a six star or seven star hotel, i wish they would stop claiming it :bash:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

^^^^yeah but we all know what they mean...


----------

